# What do you freeze your milk in?



## Bytheyard (Mar 6, 2015)

I want to freeze my ewes milk for us to consume later. What containers do people freeze milk in?


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

empty 2 liter soda bottles fill 3/4 full squeeze air out and screw lid on . they dont expand and burst when they freeze that way and no air with the milk to make it "off"


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Not sure how ewe's milk will freeze, but I know my cows milk did not freeze well. It wasn't bad, just lumpy? Cooking with it is just fine though. I also experienced this with my goats milk. Hope someone can help with s solution. I have been using Ziploc bags and also old soda bottles


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

danil54grl said:


> Not sure how ewe's milk will freeze, but I know my cows milk did not freeze well. It wasn't bad, just lumpy? Cooking with it is just fine though. I also experienced this with my goats milk. Hope someone can help with s solution. I have been using Ziploc bags and also old soda bottles


Was it completely thawed and mixed? The water in the milk thaws faster than the "solids" do. I find we have to let it thaw completely and mix the cream back in.


----------

